
Show HN: Generating Piano Music with Neural Networks - dunkmaster
http://www.lawsonhe.com/music.html
======
fiatjaf
What do you mean when you say "MozartBot reimagines Beethoven's Moonlight
Sonata 1st Mvt"? That MozartBot somehow got to something that resembles
Moonlight Sonata? Or that you somehow fed Moonlight Sonata into it and asked
for a variation?

~~~
fiatjaf
Ok, the answer is in there: you fed in the chord progression.

Actually these were the best results, not the original compositions, but even
those are great for game soundtracks.

------
fiatjaf
I'm impressed, very impressed.

~~~
fiatjaf
RagtimeBot is probably the most consistent and produces the best results.
Because its dataset is simpler?

~~~
dunkmaster
Thank you sir. I agree that RagtimeBot is the best, and its dataset is indeed
simpler in the sense that the rhythms and note structures are very similar
among all data points. I.e. The left hand usually plays low bass note on beats
1 and 3, and higher chord on beats 2 and 4. The right hand is usually
monophonic, with a syncopated rhythm.

The Beethoven dataset had the largest "note vocabulary" and thus had a harder
time generating nice sounding music.

------
vixvax
should add a dataset for the emotions

